# Penny Lane Goldens?



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

What are you looking for in a puppy? Do you know who the sires would be of each litter?

I was thisclose to getting a puppy from a breeding Beryl did in November but there were not enough boys in the litter.


----------



## Hawk123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh right! Sires would be helpful! Hah, I'm really new to all this.

CH.Hillock Cheesburger In Paradise (Buffet) (Hillock Goldens)
And
MBISS,GCH-Can.CH. Easthill Broxden Woodland Turnip The Volume SDHF (Axl) 

It's all greek to me. I looked them up on OFA but remain confused!

I'm just looking for a companion dog. One to be my buddy for many years to come.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't see a heart clearance on Pennylane Yankee Just a Dream, so I'd ask about that. 

Otherwise, assuming you are comfortable with Beryl and how she's running her breeding program, I'd say looks good to me.


----------



## Hawk123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello...

We have 2 girls from Pennylane. Cassie (19 mths) and Allie (15 wks). When we were doing our research for Cassie, Beryl could not have been more patient and understanding when I was asking a lot of questions. We hadn't had a pup in a number of years since our Newfie passed.

The girls have the best temperament and we met the parents. They had all of their clearances. Winniesmom also has 2 girls from Pennylane. Allie is Winnie and Charlie's sister and Cassie is their cousin. 

Beryl loves her dogs (as I know all the good breeders do) and if you have any questions, she is also happy to answer them. We still send her pictures and keep in touch.

Good luck. Any questions, please feel free..

Ps. Sasha (Yankee just a dream) is Cassie's mom.


----------



## Hawk123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunny08, thank you for your response. I am sure that questions will pop up in the future, but for now, I'm just relieved to find there are other people on this forum who have had positive experiences with this breeder!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't know whether you saw this thread but these member's dogs both come from Pennylane and are gorgeous:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/246177-introducing-charlie.html


----------



## Hawk123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh my god I just overdosed on cuteness!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Hawk123 said:


> Oh my god I just overdosed on cuteness!



Thanks ! Needless to say that I love Pennylane goldens. Beryl is the easiest person to work with. Answers any questions you may have. Her dogs are healthy, beautiful and have the greatest dispositions. When I walk mine I should carry her business cards. I always get stopped and complimented on their looks and behavior. Winnie is so wonderful that I had to get her a sibling. Would not have gone anywhere else for Charlie. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

